
Fiverr is a happier marketplace than Upwork as there is no race to the bottom - rms_returns
https://freelancemag.blogspot.com/2019/05/fiverr-is-lot-more-graceful-and-happier.html
======
dpau
Flimsy anecdotal account. Funny that this person's Fiverr account has gigs
like "I will develop a web app for you (starting at $20)", which for me
epitomizes the "rush to the bottom" that the writer bemoans.

~~~
rms_returns
$20 is for a standard prototype or a quick wireframe, its a marketing strategy
to bring to client to the discussion table. I don't do full web app gigs for
that price! The other two packages (standard & premium) is where most of the
development happens.

~~~
awiesenhofer
Great strategy! I'm guessing you are referring to these packages [1] These
rates for me as a western european still look incredibly low. or are these
still prototyping prices?

[1] [https://www.fiverr.com/prahladyeri/develop-a-web-app-for-
you](https://www.fiverr.com/prahladyeri/develop-a-web-app-for-you)

~~~
rms_returns
Yep, this incredibly low price is just for creating a rough prototype (which
the client is typically never interested in). As I said, once the client comes
to discussion table, I then bring the topics of well-maintained and commented
source code, unit and integration testing, benefits of cloud hosting on AWS,
etc. and then we start forming real estimates.

------
villgax
It is better alternative than upwork for people with niche area development
skills. Clients come to you instead of submitting proposals. Fees is a bit
high but that's fine.

------
thatoneuser
So instead of you submitting a proposal you make a profile and they come to
you. So... How does that change the dynamic of cheap asses only hiring the
lowest cost workers and workers racing to the bottom?

------
treelovinhippie
Still stereotypical capitalist exploitation of workers through economic
arbitrage.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

